

Amazon adding lockers for customers at 7-Elevens and drug stores (video) - justjohn
http://www.wcsh6.com/news/watercooler/article/216376/108/Amazon-adding-lockers-for-customers-at-7-Elevens-and-drug-stores

======
The_Sponge
If you live in SV/BA, there's a couple of these around. I tried one in
Mountain View, and I totally love the idea of not having a box with something
expensive in it sitting at my doorstep for 6 hours.

